# rainbow fish being aggresive



## zpeck30 (Jan 30, 2011)

i recently bought a fish at my lfs the tag said assorted rainbow fish so i got one i belive it my be australian but im not sure heres two picture there real blurry but the best i could get.. the first few days he was fine but as of tonight hes been chasing and nipping at my red tetras and rosey red minows..both are about 2 inches and the rainbows about 2 and a half..will this fin nipping continue?if i get more will they school and become worse or less agressive?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*Aggression Rainbows*



zpeck30 said:


> i recently bought a fish at my lfs the tag said assorted rainbow fish so i got one i belive it my be australian but im not sure heres two picture there real blurry but the best i could get.. the first few days he was fine but as of tonight hes been chasing and nipping at my red tetras and rosey red minows..both are about 2 inches and the rainbows about 2 and a half..will this fin nipping continue?if i get more will they school and become worse or less agressive?e]
> 
> From what I've learned there are Rainbow species (Bosemans) that are actually aggressive with other males if they don't have enough space to avoid each other and swim etc. Apparently they really need a large tank (55 gal min.) to have enough room. I just discovered the Dwarf Rainbow, which is smaller and is very peaceful and not aggressive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like _Glossolepis incisus_. Males do get aggressive especially during spawning time. They do not fare well in overstocked or small tanks. How big is the tank? I'm afraid your only option is get it out of the tank before it harasses all your tetras and minnows to death.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

odd never had a bow bother another fish that wasn't a bow. Mine seem to do fine in their crowded tank, but its mainly them that are taking up all that room. I agree that 55 gall is min. for the larger bows that get 3" or bigger. I would not put my boesemani in anything smaller. These are fast active fish. Its not that they are aggressive at all IMO.


----------



## zpeck30 (Jan 30, 2011)

is there a way of tellng if its male or female?..its a 45gallon tank well stocked..im not sure if its overstocked but it wouldnt take mych for it to be over stocked: 4 daomation mollies 1 sailfin molly 5 rosey red minows 2 red tetras 2dwarf honey gouramis 1 rainbow 1rubberliped pleco 1 botia 1 algea eater..is that overstocked?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am 80% sure the fish in your pics is male, females are generally drab in color therefor not seen in chain petstores much at all.


----------

